# Wasserkühlung Lüfter und Pumpe anschließen



## Kampfkroesus (3. Dezember 2018)

*Wasserkühlung Lüfter und Pumpe anschließen*

Hallo,
ich habe vor eine Custom Wasserkühlung zu bauen um sowohl CPU als auch GPU zu kühlen. Ich will auch nicht weiter auf die einzelnen Komponenten eingehen mir geht es nur um die Anschlüsse der Lüfter der Radiatoren und der Pumpe.
Kann ich die Lüfter einfach an die Lüfter Anschlüsse des Mainboards anschließen. Die CPU ist damit ja geregelt aber wie sieht es mit der Grafikkarte aus? Und reicht es wenn ich die Pumpe einfach an das Netzteil anschließe?


----------



## claster17 (3. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Lüfter und Pumpe anschließen*

Die Lüfter nach Komponententemperatur zu regeln ist bei WaKü eher sinnfrei, weil du ja das Wasser und nicht CPU/GPU kühlst. Bringt ja nichts, wenn die CPU ihre üblichen Temperatursprünge hat, das Wasser hingegen sich so gut wie gar nicht erwärmt, aber die Lüfter dennoch aufdrehen.
Demzufolge brauchst du einen Wassertemperatursensor und ein Board mit Anschluss für externe Sensoren oder eine zusätzliche Steuerung wie z.B. Aquaero oder Quadro.

Das mit der Pumpe lässt sich nur beantworten, wenn du verrätst, welche Pumpe es denn ist. Strom erhält sie direkt vom Netzteil.


----------

